# living in lanzarote



## shannonk (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi
Me and my boyfriend are looking at hiring an air bnb in Lanzarote for 3 months during around April time 2021. This could be earlier in the year or later but April is the plan right now. I have been many times and love it there. We will be 19 and 20 when we go. Do you think it is worth quitting our jobs in the UK to go for just 3 months? We will not be working out there so will save up but unsure if its a good choice or not as we will arrive back without a job and our jobs do not allow this much time off. 

Please let me know your ideas


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shannonk said:


> Hi
> Me and my boyfriend are looking at hiring an air bnb in Lanzarote for 3 months during around April time 2021. This could be earlier in the year or later but April is the plan right now. I have been many times and love it there. We will be 19 and 20 when we go. Do you think it is worth quitting our jobs in the UK to go for just 3 months? We will not be working out there so will save up but unsure if its a good choice or not as we will arrive back without a job and our jobs do not allow this much time off.
> 
> Please let me know your ideas


:welcome:

You mention jobs in the UK. If that means that you're British, unless by some miracle the Brexit implementation period is extended, by April 2021 you won't be able to work in Spain without a work visa, if you wer planning to work in Spain.


These visas are issued only if the employer can prove that no EU citizen is available for the job, & have to be secured before you come to Spain. 

If you were just looking for a long holiday, I suppose it depends on how easy it is likely to be for you to find work back in the UK on your return.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

You asked for opinions...

I think you will be crazy to give up a full time job just to go on an extended holiday. At the time you intend going on holiday it will be virtually impossible to get any work in Lanzarote. How do you intend supporting yourself after your holiday? 

Steve


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Why not ask your work for a sabbatical and see what they say?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

You don't mention what type of jobs you have; some jobs are always in demand but others not. You are young and perhaps now is the best time for time off before the other responsibilities come along, like mortgage, kids etc. 

So, whatever you decide, Good Luck 

Davexf


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

They're 19/20 there are worse things then changing jobs. 

The question is do you really want to spend ninety days on the island? What's the longest you've been? Won't you get bored?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NickZ said:


> They're 19/20 there are worse things then changing jobs.
> 
> The question is do you really want to spend ninety days on the island? What's the longest you've been? Won't you get bored?


I would have thought the most important question was jobs = money. Changing jobs is inevitable at 19 or 20, but losing your job at this age can make it difficult to find another, especially if the reason for leaving was to go away for three months...
On top of that there are legal issues. Has no one read xabixicha's post?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I did but the OP never even mentioned wanting to work on the island. They mentioned saving up to go.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NickZ said:


> I did but the OP never even mentioned wanting to work on the island. They mentioned saving up to go.


 True.
So maybe the legal issues are not relevant.
In my post when I said


> I would have thought the most important question was jobs = money. Changing jobs is inevitable at 19 or 20, but losing your job at this age can make it difficult to find another, especially if the reason for leaving was to go away for three months...


I was referring to working in the UK


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'll echo others. 3 months on a small island can be a very long time with nothing to do except eat, sleep and drink but it does have some attractions like sun and warmth. If you are intending to return and then take up Higher Education studies, then OK, go for it.

You could ask for a sabbatical, as has already been suggested, otherwise you will be out of work when you return and ineligible for benefits because you voluntarily made yourselves unemployed! If you return in July the the summer season jobs will have gone, there will be lots of jobseekers around, and you will have to expect to be out of work until September at least. Believe me I've met several people in the course of one of my old jobs who can testify that sleeping regularly under a pier is NOT an experience to be recommended.

Think very carefully whilst dreaming of Lanzarote but plan even more carefully for the end of the year.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

With so many people expected to be without jobs due to Covid-19 I wouldn’t be taking the risk at the moment. Particularly as any future employers might question your work ethics to consider taking sabbaticals.
The decision, whatever it will be, is yours. So good fortune.


----------



## Ardea_herodias (Apr 23, 2020)

I have done something very much like this, but as a US citizen/resident, and I can't speak to the situation in the UK. 

For me, the biggest difficulty was not finding a job but finding *housing* after a period of voluntary unemployment (or sabbatical or "mini-retirement" or whatever your preferred terminology), despite the fact that I had adequate savings. Here, at least, many landlords and lenders insist on proof of employment/income and will not accept proof of savings as a substitute. It worked out eventually, but I would never attempt the same again without having housing lined up for my return. So if you are planning to leave your homes in addition to your jobs, that's something extremely important to keep in mind; don't learn the hard way!

That said, I've always been an advocate of "mini-retirements" -- and, in general, breaking with traditional assumptions regarding career paths -- if you have the means, the passion, and inspiration, even after learning the risks. On this front, I'd recommend a Slack community called "Boundless" (if it still exists -- I've not been active there for quite some time). But carefully considering the risks, many of which have already been pointed out on this thread, is of course important before doing anything radical. 

Good luck!


----------

